# Seat belt color change



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi all - new to the forums here, so sorry if someone has already addressed this. I'm in the process of a frame off restoration on a 1966 GTO which had no interior whatsoever. In the process of redoing the interior (black) I picked up a set of nice, but RED seat belts. Can anyone suggest the best way to color them correctly? Thanks!


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Not sure if your talking about somehow changing the existing actual reds to another color ,
I would think black is the only way to go
I’d just bite the bullet, get some new sets of complete black ones to match what’s going on inside & maybe put these on a GTO acc sale forum, it will all look good riding in the newly restored GTO, but maybe others might know something


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Get some 'Rit' dye at the grocery or supercenter store. Read the directions and let them soak in a bucket full. It will leave them soft and flexible, unlike the dyes you spray on. 

This will also work to refresh faded carpets that are still good. Old school used car detailer procedure.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Jerry H. said:


> Get some 'Rit' dye at the grocery or supercenter store. Read the directions and let them soak in a bucket full. It will leave them soft and flexible, unlike the dyes you spray on.
> 
> This will also work to refresh faded carpets that are still good. Old school used car detailer procedure.


Thanks Jerry!


----------

